# DetailingWorld™ Review WoWo's Tyre Restorer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Detailingworld™ Review WoWo's Tyre Restorer *
Thanks to Fraser from Wowo's for sending the Full size bottle to review

More About Wowo's here https://www.wowos.co.uk/

*Introduction:*
New the Market Wowo's Tyre Restorer is a simple, safe and easy to use tyre dressing.

*The Product:*
The Product arrived In a well package bespoke box. The Bottle is 500ml and is well labelled and comes with a fine mist spray head. Instructions are concise and simple to follow. The Liquid is a teal colour with refreshing scent - To me almost a sweet minty vanilla smell.
Wowo's Tyre Restorer is your go to for simple, safe and easy to use tyre dressing. No more flick up your wing and door. No more greying tyres. No more hands that feel like a long night out in Amsterdam. Just a nice finish that you can build on top of for extra shine if you want to. Simples.
Instructuons
Wowo's Tyre Restorer is a water based tyre dressing designed to gently and safely provide a variable and lasting sheen to the tyre wall.
Instructions
1. Give the bottle a good shake and make sure the tyres are clean and dry.
2. Carefully spray onto the tyre wall ensuring a nice even coat.
3. Alternatively spray onto a foam applicator pad and apply to the wall.
4. Allow the solution to become tacky dry then rub in with a foam applicator.
5. If you want extra shine apply a second coat or a third or forth if you really want.
6. Don't get it on the tread of your tyre. That won't be much fun.

*The Method:*

The Wheels had been jetwashed and the tyres had be brush over with shampoo to leave a clean base to apply the product. They were dried off using a blower so I could carry out the review


The product was applied directly to the applicator and then spread around the tyre 



After one coat was left with this


A Second coat was applied as the Sun had made a visit to Berkshire!!! Which allowed the first coat to cure quite quickly
2nd coat


And Finished item



*Price:*
£10.99 for 500ml
Can be purchased directly off WoWo's here
https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-tyre-restorer/

*Would I use it again?:*
Absolutely Yes - seriously impressed with this product

*Conclusion:*
Simple product - Smells great - Easy to use - Love the fact you can see where the product is on the tyre with the teal colour - leaves a fantastic finish - Will be using this in the future for sure - Quality product
This picture says it all for me if you are looking for a easy to use product then this would be a great option - Seriously Impressed with this product - A new brand to the Market with impressive first batch products 


"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Any chance of a durability test on it Whizzer? Very interested in this one!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Any chance of a durability test on it Whizzer? Very interested in this one!


I got a good two weeks before applying another coat :thumb:


----------

